# 88 Hardbody speedometer needle



## JJC50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello.

Glad I've stumbled onto this forum, lots of info and good conversation it seems.

Anyhow, I have a question for those who may be in the know. I'm looking for a 88' Hardbody mini truck speedometer needle. It's slender long white version.
Mine seems to have warped a bit and no longer displays the appropriate speed because of the warping.

Anyone know where I'd find this small part, online or anywhere? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i tied on a wooden matchstick to it then removed the bent part..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I heated mine up to straighten it out... ended up cracking it. I have seen guys break off the end and use paper and nail polish to repair it. Might also check a speedo shop for a new needle or maybe a j/y


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine is a mini needle.....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

oh... word of warning, if you pull the needle off, index it first! because the shaft will spin backward a little and when you put the needle back on, it will be in the wrong place and the speedo will be off.


----------



## rowdy89 (Feb 6, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> oh... word of warning, if you pull the needle off, index it first! because the shaft will spin backward a little and when you put the needle back on, it will be in the wrong place and the speedo will be off.


I had the misfortune of making this mistake! My truck cruises at exactly 60 at 2500 rpms in 5th gear, so I was driving down the highway with the dash apart trying to stick the needle on so it pointed to 60. 
The bent speedo needle is a common problem. I pulled a tach needle off a HB at the junkyard, works fine.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't mess with the needle or a spoon. Or any trip to the moon.... Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------

